# VirtualBox 5.x EOL



## Deleted member 63539 (Aug 27, 2020)

Quoted from their Download page:



> By downloading, you agree to the terms and conditions of the respective license.
> 
> If you're looking for the latest VirtualBox 6.0 packages, see VirtualBox 6.0 builds. Please also use version 6.0 if you need to run VMs with software virtualization, as this has been discontinued in 6.1. Version 6.0 will remain supported *until July 2020*.
> 
> If you're looking for the latest VirtualBox 5.2 packages, see VirtualBox 5.2 builds. Please also use version 5.2 if you still need support for 32-bit hosts, as this has been discontinued in 6.0. Version 5.2 will remain supported *until July 2020*.



So unless the information on that page is wrong, VirtualBox 5.x is already EOL. Should it's time for a VirtualBox 6.1 port?

Not updating it to the 6.1.x version only because www/phpvirtualbox still not yet add support of 6.0 branch is not a right thing, IMHO.

https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=234878


----------



## Deleted member 63539 (Aug 28, 2020)

sysctl said:


> Quoted from their Download page:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No one care about VirtualBox?


----------



## olli@ (Aug 28, 2020)

sysctl said:


> No one care about VirtualBox?


Well, I do care because I need it for things that aren’t supported by bhyve. But the version currently in ports works fine for me, even though it might be EOL.


----------



## Deleted member 63539 (Aug 28, 2020)

olli@ said:


> Well, I do care because I need it for things that aren’t supported by bhyve. But the version currently in ports works fine for me, even though it might be EOL.


Any attempts to port the 6.1.x version?


----------



## Alexander88207 (Aug 28, 2020)

234878 – emulators/virtualbox-ose: Update to 6.1
					






					bugs.freebsd.org


----------



## Deleted member 63539 (Aug 29, 2020)

Alexander88207 said:


> 234878 – emulators/virtualbox-ose: Update to 6.1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I should rephrase my sentence to reflect it better: Any attempts to have the 6.1.x version in ports (and packages)?
The bug report you linked, I already mentioned it when I opened the thread.


----------



## Alexander88207 (Aug 29, 2020)

As far as I know this should be the official (if i can call it official) attempts to bring this into the ports. Unless someone has a hidden repo somewhere but I think even he would be willing to contribute to this bug.


----------

